# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  تحديث أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات) يبدأ بالوصول إلى هاتف HTC One في أمريكا

## mohamed73

أعلنت  شركة HTC عبر حسابها الخاص بالولايات المتحدة على موقع تويتر بأن هاتفها  الرائد HTC One سيبدأ باستقبال تحديث أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات) في الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية، وذلك لنسخة الهاتف المفتوحة ونسخة المطورين.
ويجلب  التحديث أيضًا تحسينات على واجهة المستخدم Sense الخاصة بالشركة. ولكن  مستخدمي النسخ التابعة لشركات اتصال محددة لن يحصلو على التحديث الآن،  وسيتم ترقية هواتفهم في وقتٍ لاحق لم تحدده الشركة.
التحديث سيصل  تدريجيًا لجميع أصحاب هذا الهاتف في أمريكا بنسختيه، المفتوحة والخاصة  بالمطورين، وفي حال أردت التحقق من وصوله إليك، ليس عليك إلا الذهاب إلى  الإعدادات Settings > المزيد More > حول الجهاز About Device >  تحديث البرنامج Software update > تحديث Update.
كما يُفترض أن  يصل نفس التحديث خلال الأسابيع القادمة لبقية مستخدمي الهاتف في أنحاء  العالم، ولأصحاب النسخ التابعة لشركات اتصال خاصة. كما أن الشركة كانت قد ذكرت سابقًا  المواعيد التي ستقوم بتحديث هاتفها الرائد بها، حيث يفترض أن تبدأ نسخة  أندرويد 4.4 بالوصول لهاتف One في نهاية شهر كانون الثاني/يناير من العام  القادم.
يُذكر أن الشركة قامت مؤخرًا  بتحديث نسخة غوغل بلاي من هاتفها HTC One. على أي حال، في حال كنت تملك  النسخة الأمريكية من الهاتف، والمفتوحة على جميع الشبكات، أو نسخة المطورين     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

